# PSE Vendetta XS L6 / shoot or sell?



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I received a PSE Vendetta XS L6 for Christmas. It was a surprise -- I was not in the market for a new bow. The bow has a bit of history to it. It has been shot a handful of times. Two of those times the string broke. After the second break the bow was returned to PSE where they determined the cause of the breaks to be faulty cams. The cams and string were replaced with new, then returned. It was then given to me for Christmas. So, the existing bow, with new cams and string, has never been shot. There are a couple small scratches on the limbs -- I'm assuming from the two original breaks. I guess you could say that the bow is both "used" and "new".

Like I mentioned, I was not in the market for a new bow. This model is not quite what I would have purchased had I been in the market. So, I now have a decision to make:

1. Do I go through the effort of setting this bow up to shoot, and see if I like it?

or

2. Do I sell it and use the money to put towards a new bow of my choice?
2a. If I choose to sell, how much would you say I could reasonably ask?


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I guess I don't really have much input as far as what steps you should take, but I will say that I have had my Vendetta for nearly two years and absolutely love it. I have never drawn a bow that smooth. To be fair, my choices are quite limited because I have a long draw length. It was basically down to four bows and I like the Vendetta best. Not sure if that helps you decide anything...


----------

